# will I still recieve OTA's from google?



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

will I still recieve OTA's from google after unlocking the boot loader, rooting, and adding custom recovery?

Will I still receive ota's running a custom deodexed rom?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

You'll probably receive it but it won't do anything. That's normally how it works with that type of thing.


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

No, once you've gone custom you will stay that way. Your rom's dev will/should/might update his/her rom with Google's newest update.

Or you can go back to stock (unroot, relock), then you'll get Google's updates.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

google posts the images for the ota's on their google code page.


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> google posts the images for the ota's on their google code page.


OK so for sure ota is broken with unlocked boot loader and root? Never mind custom rom.

Also, if I download the ota image and update myself will I lose root/unlocked boot loader? On other phones I've had to restore back to stock recovery to manually update ota


----------



## crimeinc (Aug 13, 2011)

So then is there any way to download image through sdk then install it to the phone the way it is (bootloader unlocked and rooted) if so could you kind of elaborate and tell me how im still kind of a noob with sdk thanks


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

I unlocked and rooted on 401, then got the 402 OTA from Google. The bootloader is still unlocked, and the root files are still there, however permissions get reset during the OTA. All I had to do was boot into recovery and reset permissions on su and busybox, then all was back to normal.

I read a post by Koush that said as long as you don't modify/remove any existing system files, ie only ADD NEW things to the system, then you can still get the OTA's (though it will likely screw up permissions on su/busybox again, requiring resetting them from recovery). What I don't know, is if Clockwork Recovery is capable of applying official OTA updates, or it you need to keep the stock recovery on there.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> OK so for sure ota is broken with unlocked boot loader and root? Never mind custom rom.
> 
> Also, if I download the ota image and update myself will I lose root/unlocked boot loader? On other phones I've had to restore back to stock recovery to manually update ota


no ota is not broken for you. It only "breaks" it if you load a custom rom. some devs turn off the notification that tells you that theres an update because it can be very annoying until the dev has time to update their rom. But for the ones that dont do that...you will still get the notification. and if you take the update. It will break your rom. not sure even what it will do honestly..it will probably wipe system thus deleting your rom but keeping your data and then could end up bootlooping...i dn i havent tried....basis to live by on this...if your running stock rooted you can take ota's that fine. But if you load a custom rom ...just wait for the dev to update it for you.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> I unlocked and rooted on 401, then got the 402 OTA from Google. The bootloader is still unlocked, and the root files are still there, however permissions get reset during the OTA. All I had to do was boot into recovery and reset permissions on su and busybox, then all was back to normal.
> 
> I read a post by Koush that said as long as you don't modify/remove any existing system files, ie only ADD NEW things to the system, then you can still get the OTA's (though it will likely screw up permissions on su/busybox again, requiring resetting them from recovery). What I don't know, is if Clockwork Recovery is capable of applying official OTA updates, or it you need to keep the stock recovery on there.


well you shouldnt need to take an update through clockwork or stock for that matter...the rom dev will update it for you. Or if your on stock rooted you just take the OTA. Thats it....no imgs no whatever yall are talking about...its always been this way for every phone iv ever had. No difference here other than taking OTA doesnt unroot you on this phone because its a nexus


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well you shouldnt need to take an update through clockwork or stock for that matter...the rom dev will update it for you. Or if your on stock rooted you just take the OTA. Thats it....no imgs no whatever yall are talking about...its always been this way for every phone iv ever had. No difference here other than taking OTA doesnt unroot you on this phone because its a nexus


Excellent sir. Thank you. I'm going to stay unlocked and rooted.


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> I unlocked and rooted on 401, then got the 402 OTA from Google. The bootloader is still unlocked, and the root files are still there, however permissions get reset during the OTA. All I had to do was boot into recovery and reset permissions on su and busybox, then all was back to normal.
> 
> I read a post by Koush that said as long as you don't modify/remove any existing system files, ie only ADD NEW things to the system, then you can still get the OTA's (though it will likely screw up permissions on su/busybox again, requiring resetting them from recovery). What I don't know, is if Clockwork Recovery is capable of applying official OTA updates, or it you need to keep the stock recovery on there.


Thanks for the info. Excellent advice


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

So i'm on 4.0.1. I unlocked and rooted myself and running on the factory ROM. I keep getting the 4.0.2 update and when i try to install it, i get the droid guy with the red exclamation point above him. Any ideas?

**Fixed it** Had to flash the stock recovery, accept and install the update and reboot. All is well.


----------

